# Bella Hadid walks the Runway during the Givenchy Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - June 24, 2016 (5x)



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2016)

*AW: Bella Hadid walks the Runway at the Givenchy Show during Paris Men's Fashion Week in Paris - June 24, 2016 (5x)*

Sie hat die Haare schön..


----------

